# Double banana



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...21/Pensioner-astonished-by-double-banana.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm happy to see there are some folks who don't stoop to selling this type of thing on eBay


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is too dangerous to separate them since they share vital organs.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mr. Hooper from Sesame Street?? I thought he was dead..instead, he's in hiding in England & selling produce "toys"..sheesh...


----------

